# Alabama RIver Flatheads



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well me and the girlfriend was board last night and with the boat being under construction getting new leather seats put on and tune up, boating was out of the question, so we decided to do something we haven't done in a while__flathead bank-fishing__... Sounds like ah plan...so we loaded up and head up to Dixie landing, Alabama river, after rounding up a few bluegills it didn't take to long before we had our first flathead, then a small freshwater drum followed by another flathead, turned out to be a pretty fun night, we even got to hang out with the man for a bit he was just as board as us.. all said and done it sure beat hanging out at a bar on a Saturday night.. 
​


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW, that's one Fine catch you have there. :blush: 
Oh, and the catfish are mighty fine too......hehehehe


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

she loves her catfishing and guns that's for sure


----------

